
Netflix: 10,000s of VMs for 1,000,000s of customers, with 10s of ops engineers - pixelmonkey
https://twitter.com/amontalenti/status/1129548391753691138
======
craftoman
Conclusion: Fire almost every of your ops engineer, job can be done with
smaller workforce as you can see. (JK)

